# [W2k3 - ADS] Prä-Windows 2000 Anmeldenamen



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi @all!

Folgendes:
Unter unserem ADS habe ich Benutzer mit einem Benutzernamen > 20 Zeichen, also wird der Rest für Pre-Windows 2000 abgeschnitten und ich kann mich tatsächlich nur mit dem kurzem Namen am ADS anmelden! Weiß jemand wovon das anhängig ist ob der DC den ADS Namen oder den Pre-w2k erwartet? Ich vermute es liegt daran das unsere Domäne im Mixed-Mode läuft, aber ich hoffe jemand von euch sagt mir das es etwas anderes (einfacheres) ist, ich möchte die Damäne nämlich ungern aus dem Mixedmode nehmen...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## gorim (17. Oktober 2005)

Probiers mal mit _benutzer@domäne_. Das geht erst mit AD.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

Das geht auch, aber halt nicht nur der AD benutzername, dann nimmt er nur den pre-windows 2000


----------



## gorim (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe es mal bei uns ausprobiert und einen testuser angelegt. Wenn ich mich wie gewohnt anmelde, dann ist es so, wie Du beschrieben hast. Ich kann mich nur mit dem gekürzten Namen anmelden. Mit dem langen Namen erhalte ich die übliche Meldung über falschen Benutzer/Kennwort. 
Tippe ich allerdings als Anmeldename _langername@domäne.tld_ ein, funktioniert es auch mit dem langen Namen. Allerdings haben wir keinen gemischten Modus.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

Ja, hab schonmal mit nem MVP geredet, liegt defenitiv nicht am Mixed Mode. aber ist ja mist wenn du user mit mehr als 20 Zeichen mit dem ganzen UPN anmelden müssen, da muss es doch ne Lösung geben,oder?


----------

